# Dean Pridgen Failsafe II



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Dean is one of my archery hero's, here ya go, user name is XQuest

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=4483




r302 said:


> Can someone direct me to archery icon Dean Pridgen. I forgot his user name and wasn't able to pull up his name to locate it. I just inherited a Dean Pridgen Failsafe II and I'd like some information on this release if possible.
> Thanks in advance. r302:teeth:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your assistance. r302:teeth:


----------

